# Male bastimentos not paying child support...



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

So I have a 1.2 trio of bastis and they laid eggs a week or two ago. The good eggs finally hatched sometime yesterday or today and the baby daddy seems to not care about them anymore. Now he is with the other female in a different film cannister who looks like she is about to lay eggs. There are like 5 tadpoles in the old film cannister and I am worried that he won't transport the old tads and he'll just sit around guarding the new ones like he used to do with the old ones.

Any tips? Will the mom still feed them if I manually transport them?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I have only seen a male pumilio transport a tad once. More often than not the female does all the transporting. With pumilio you just have to provide plenty of deposition sites and just sit back and be patient. If the tads just recently hatched, they still have time, so sit back and enjoy the show...thats the beauty of obligates! 

also, It has been my experience that even the slightest adjustment to their eggs or tads results in the frogs either destroying them or leaving them unattended.


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

randommind said:


> I have only seen a male pumilio transport a tad once. More often than not the female does all the transporting. With pumilio you just have to provide plenty of deposition sites and just sit back and be patient. If the tads just recently hatched, they still have time, so sit back and enjoy the show...thats the beauty of obligates!
> 
> also, It has been my experience that even the slightest adjustment to their eggs or tads results in the frogs either destroying them or leaving them unattended.


Good to know, thanks.

By the way, the other female did lay eggs. Gah, I need more film cannisters...

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------

